# Best places to metal detect?



## Buckhunter

The other thread I started got me thinking about metal detecting. The land I hunt is apparently an old homestead that I hope to find out more about, but I know exactly where an old still is located on the land. Anyone ever had any luck around an old still? What are some other specific locations you consider must hunts?


----------



## stickslinger76

You will probably have to pick through alot of trash around a still.


----------



## msm

*detecting*

if you ever come across old homesite that has remnents of outhouse push it over,look around it good. have always found a few coins that way,coins fall through cracks in boards, also check for wells folks loose all kind stuff drawing up the water,check for where the kids would have played,under tree( largest trees around)civil war relics a little diff. if its been hunted hard ,most have hunt where most people wont go thickest briars, hilliest slopes,beat back the bushes,stick detector in creek,all heads are water proof,blown down trees inside the craters,dirt around the roots. keep the detector moving.


----------



## Jeff Raines

detecting around an old still?you really have no places to hunt huh?
You probably won't find anything but the metal from the still itself.Maybe you'll get lucky and find some copper pipe for scrap.


----------



## Jeff Raines

msm said:


> ,blown down trees inside the craters,dirt around the roots. keep the detector moving.



you are giving away too many secrets.


----------



## TNGIRL

Depends what your looking for. A person more inclined to coins could go around the playground at a school (when not in session)esp if you know one that has been closed. You can locate old and new ones plus everything the little buggers brought from home of their Daddys and lost!!!! Older churchs, always had the large trees nearby somewhere, that church suppers etc. were held under. Stay out of the cemeteries!!!!! The grassy areas and the fingers of the treeroots are possible (never injure them nor leave any holes anywhere!!!ever. Don't cut holes in the grass during the summertime...plugs tend to die and be brown also.)
But if you want other relics, gotta hunt for areas/fields near roads that have large trees (easier in springtime) and can find clumps of daffodils. The flowers were usually planted near the porches of the older homes. But first find out who owns the land, and get permission!!!!! Written is best if at all possible. You haven't a leg to stand on if you're trespassing!!!! Look for cut nails, always a sign of an old home or encampment there once, springs, firepits or old outhouses are great!!!! locating places to hunt are harder and harder to find!!!imagine that!!!!good luck, be legal with it and leave no trace of your hunt for the owner to have a complaint about. You might be the next man asking to hunt on land that wasn't cared for earlier!!!!


----------



## Buckhunter

msm said:


> if you ever come across old homesite that has remnents of outhouse push it over,look around it good. have always found a few coins that way,coins fall through cracks in boards, also check for wells folks loose all kind stuff drawing up the water,check for where the kids would have played,under tree( largest trees around)civil war relics a little diff. if its been hunted hard ,most have hunt where most people wont go thickest briars, hilliest slopes,beat back the bushes,stick detector in creek,all heads are water proof,blown down trees inside the craters,dirt around the roots. keep the detector moving.





TNGIRL said:


> Depends what your looking for. A person more inclined to coins could go around the playground at a school (when not in session)esp if you know one that has been closed. You can locate old and new ones plus everything the little buggers brought from home of their Daddys and lost!!!! Older churchs, always had the large trees nearby somewhere, that church suppers etc. were held under. Stay out of the cemeteries!!!!! The grassy areas and the fingers of the treeroots are possible (never injure them nor leave any holes anywhere!!!ever. Don't cut holes in the grass during the summertime...plugs tend to die and be brown also.)
> But if you want other relics, gotta hunt for areas/fields near roads that have large trees (easier in springtime) and can find clumps of daffodils. The flowers were usually planted near the porches of the older homes. But first find out who owns the land, and get permission!!!!! Written is best if at all possible. You haven't a leg to stand on if you're trespassing!!!! Look for cut nails, always a sign of an old home or encampment there once, springs, firepits or old outhouses are great!!!! locating places to hunt are harder and harder to find!!!imagine that!!!!good luck, be legal with it and leave no trace of your hunt for the owner to have a complaint about. You might be the next man asking to hunt on land that wasn't cared for earlier!!!!




 Man this is just the type of info I was looking Just getting involved in this (im sure addictive) hobby and need some guidence from you vets. Jeff you answered my question, stay away from stills unless desperate 

Thanks a lot guys for the great info!


----------



## msm

*detecting*

any one on here ever found any civil war camps no one has ever found (metel detected) i have only found 2 in all my years of hunting, and they were only one or two day sleep camps. but they were confederate spent months in them till i pretty well hunted em out. lots of goodys.


----------



## Jeff Raines

msm said:


> any one on here ever found any civil war camps no one has ever found (metel detected) i have only found 2 in all my years of hunting, and they were only one or two day sleep camps. but they were confederate spent months in them till i pretty well hunted em out. lots of goodys.



yes,found a few.
South of resaca,dalton area none of the troops ever stayed in one camp for more than a few days,cause Johnston would retreat every few days.
Allatoona pass is the exception.


----------



## TNGIRL

yep, but if I told you....I'd have to kill you!!!!!

Best thing you can do is research!!!!!!
You can get this humongus book with all the maps the Yankees used (I'm at work right now and can't remember the name of it) and go over it well and find where camps were, then compare with maps now, you'd be surprised what shows up. Also the records of the yankees are all on discs.....really good history there!!! Stories of encampments and bivoacs and scouting parties etc etc. but ya gotta do the leg work.


----------



## Jeff Raines

TNGIRL said:


> yep, but if I told you....I'd have to kill you!!!!!
> 
> Best thing you can do is research!!!!!!
> You can get this humongus book with all the maps the Yankees used (I'm at work right now and can't remember the name of it) and go over it well and find where camps were, then compare with maps now, you'd be surprised what shows up. Also the records of the yankees are all on discs.....really good history there!!! Stories of encampments and bivoacs and scouting parties etc etc. but ya gotta do the leg work.


The official records of the civil war and The official military atlas of the civil war are both online free.I've got the big map book.
Here is the link to the search engine for the site.Just type in what you want to look for.ex.-creek or river name
http://ehistory.osu.edu/osu/search/search_OR.cfm

But remember every other relic hunter is using the same thing


----------



## TNGIRL

Jeff Raines said:


> The official records of the civil war and The official military atlas of the civil war are both online free.I've got the big map book.
> Here is the link to the search engine for the site.Just type in what you want to look for.ex.-creek or river name
> http://ehistory.osu.edu/osu/search/search_OR.cfm
> 
> But remember every other relic hunter is using the same thing



Thanks Jeff....that's the name of both of them!!!! VERY useful for researching.


----------



## stev

you be surprised what you will find on beaches.


----------



## whitworth

*Just don't find*

any exploding civil war artillery rounds.

Asking for the best places, is a lot like asking where a hunter's favorite tree stand location is.


----------



## Jranger

Anywhere I can find civil war info or maps of Meriwether County / Hogansville area?


----------



## Redbow

stev said:


> you be surprised what you will find on beaches.



You will be surprised on what you won't find on beaches either ! The beaches in our area are hunted to death with metal detectors ! The wife and I don't even take ours to the beach anymore, ain't worth it here !


----------



## Jeff Raines

Jranger said:


> Anywhere I can find civil war info or maps of Meriwether County / Hogansville area?



just off the top of my head nothing comes to mind about that area.But got to the link I posted and type in hogansville see what comes up


----------



## Buckhunter

Jeff Raines said:


> The official records of the civil war and The official military atlas of the civil war are both online free.I've got the big map book.
> Here is the link to the search engine for the site.Just type in what you want to look for.ex.-creek or river name
> http://ehistory.osu.edu/osu/search/search_OR.cfm
> 
> But remember every other relic hunter is using the same thing



great site, I just spent an hour looking around. Great info!


----------



## msm

Jeff Raines said:


> yes,found a few.
> South of resaca,dalton area none of the troops ever stayed in one camp for more than a few days,cause Johnston would retreat every few days.
> Allatoona pass is the exception.



always had good luck in resaca best finds in resaca was yankee buckle u.s. with the puppy feet. and also breast plate lost by same guy. did find one unexploded shell 12 pound parrot. lots of rifle pits around resaca, most of my finds were deeeeeep. next door on rocky face is some good finds but i heard they turned that into park. (off limits to detector) some off the hardest hunting ever on rocky face.me and friend were talking one time about using repelling ropes to hunt off side but that never panned out.did see some gold hunters on top said there was some sorta gold cache buried on mountain anyone heard of that story before.


----------



## James151

> Anywhere I can find civil war info or maps of Meriwether County / Hogansville area?



I know this an old thread but couldn't help but add to it, I am getting into metal detecting and relic hunting myself...

the oakfuskee indian trail went through pike county Georgia croassed at flat shoals, an old mill site remnants still there continued up went down magnolia road from the I have no clue except it picked back up down 109 lagrange highway but if you are ever in the area let me know I would meet up with you and go look, the magnolia road is still a dirt road, it was also used as trading trails and stage coach trails.... you never know......it is still rather undeveloped


----------



## scott44

I'm not a relic hunter but i dug a trench out between John Ward rd and the Kennesaw Battlefield Park years ago while building a road and they found all kinds of stuff. They researched it and knew where it was.A lot of those old maps are right I guess cause you couldnt really see it unless someone showed it to ya. The stuff was under huge timber and 5 to 7 ft deep,couldnt have gotten to it without equipment.They said it was a field during the battle and afterwards the farmers filled it right back in to they could go back to farming.Anyways...looked to me like researching worked.They even knew which troops were there.


----------



## lagrangedave

The beach area of Lake Blalock always intrigued me.


----------

